# Predict the Bucks record



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Training camp is officially started, and the season is less then a month away. Predict the Bucks record.

They won't sneak up on as many teams as they did last year, but they have enough talent and Terry will make sure that they are prepared for every game, I say 44-38.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The losses of Ford and Skinner are going to blow up in their face IMO. 35-47.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

39-43


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

38-44


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

35-47

The surprise factor is gone, Skinner's loss without a real replacement will weaken the middle, I am not optimistic at this point about Ford's return this season, lack of returning young/upside players to expect improvement from this season -- a lot of teams improved themselves this season, and Milwaukee isn't one of them.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

33-49


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

41-41

This is very tough to decide so I just split it down the middle. I think we have a very legit shot of making it to the playoffs. It depends on how a lot of people will perform. Especially these people:
Michael Redd: Will he show that he is the man and will carry this team into the playoffs? Has his hard-working offseason plan helped with the parts of his game he needed to work on? 
Keith Van Horn: Will he stay healthy this year and will he show why we traded TT for him? Is he going to put up what he did when he was healthy, can he get back up to that level?
Dan Gadzuric: Will he prove to us that he is the Milwaukee Bucks starting C? Will he learn how to control his energy so he can last longer? Will he stay healthy and put up the numbers he is capable of?
Mike James: Will he show us that pitbull D he had with the reigning champs? Will he carry this team until TJ gets back?
Zaza Pachulia: Will he continue his reign from Europe and this preseason into the season? Will he learn how to control his ego and use in the correct times? Will he listen to Terry and Toni and be that main backup for the PF and C positions?


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

I think this will be a very busy year for the Bucks. I believe that 2 of the 3 scorers (Redd, KVH, Dez) will be traded midseason. Bucks Record: 35-47 9th in the east


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well i think loosing damon is going to hurt more than you guys expect. 39-43


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> well i think loosing damon is going to hurt more than you guys expect. 39-43


I'm sorry if I seem mean but why do people think that Damon Jones was good??!! Did you hear his quote a little while ago he said after this season people will know he is an "elite" PG!!! He is the worst player I have ever seen play D. I mean he is even worse than Dirk which is very hard to be. And I'm a Dirk fanatic. All he is good for is doing alley oops. We have Mike James who is better than Damon in every aspect. The only thing that I think might hurt us is losing Skinner but I think Gadzilla and Zaza will take over his minutes and produce. Also Skinner wasn't the healthiest. I think we will have troubles but will still do good and make the playoffs.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

damon is pretty mucha poor man's sam cassell. From what i saw he was good, but i didnt see him much. I am sure you know what u are talking about and you dont seem mean. Although james isnt that great either, they are about the exact opposite players. I also think if a pg leaves, especciallly a starting one, it is going to be hard to recover. with fords injuries, james will have to master the system and run the appropriate way.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I think that the Desmond Mason is due to break out this season, and the combo of him and Michael Redd will catapult the Bucks to 6th in the East with a record of 45-37.....

Player Averages:

Gadzuric: 9pts/8rebs
Smith:12pts/10Rebs
KVH: 17pts/6rebs
Dez: 17pts/5rebs/3assts
Redd:21pts/4assts
James:10pts/6assts

Kukoc:11pts/4rebs
Pachulia: 8pts/4rebs
Williams:6pts/2assts


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

38-44 is my guess, finishing just outside of the playoffs in the East.


----------

